# Server Stromkosten



## Sil3ncer (11. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe mal eine Frage und zwar überlege ich mir einen Game-Server. Wieviel Watt braucht denn ein server mit einem athlon 64 3000+, onboardgrafik und 1gb oder 2 gb ram.Oder würdet ihr mir andere komponenten empfehlen?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Falk (11. Dezember 2007)

Willst du den nur in deinem lokalen LAN laufen lassen? Weil für Internet-Anbindung wird deine Anbindung zu langsam sein - und im Rechenzentrum ist es eh egal.


----------



## Sil3ncer (12. Dezember 2007)

PCGH_Falk schrieb:


> Willst du den nur in deinem lokalen LAN laufen lassen? Weil für Internet-Anbindung wird deine Anbindung zu langsam sein - und im Rechenzentrum ist es eh egal.




also ich hab mal vor n paar monaten was von game-servern in pcgh gelesen und da hieß es mit meiner verbindung giengen knapp 10 spieler für counter strike source da würde reichen


----------



## Jan77 (14. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
zu deiner Frage zum Stromverbrauch: Ein Verbrauch zwischen 80-120W wäre warscheinlich, wobei messen natürlich genauer ist. Bei einem Verbrauch von 100W würden dass im Jahr 0,1kW*24Std.*365Tage=876kWh ergeben. 
Bei einem Preis/kWh von angenommenen 0,2 sind das 175 pro Jahr^^ 

Für das ein oder andere Spiel sicherlich brauchbar, ein Dauerbetrieb ist aber warscheinlich zu teuer.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (14. Dezember 2007)

Man wird doch bestimmt einige Stromspartechniken nutzen können, nicht? Selbst betagtere Rechner sollten da die Möglichkeit bieten, den Stromrechnung im erträglichen Maße zu halten.


----------



## Hardwell (21. Februar 2012)

Jan77 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> zu deiner Frage zum Stromverbrauch: Ein Verbrauch zwischen 80-120W wäre warscheinlich, wobei messen natürlich genauer ist. Bei einem Verbrauch von 100W würden dass im Jahr 0,1kW*24Std.*365Tage=876kWh ergeben.
> Bei einem Preis/kWh von angenommenen 0,2 sind das 175 pro Jahr^^
> 
> Für das ein oder andere Spiel sicherlich brauchbar, ein Dauerbetrieb ist aber warscheinlich zu teuer.



175 öcken des geht ja noch


----------

